# Is the Rocky Mountain Fur Con any good?



## Suka (Oct 31, 2013)

I live in colorado so obviously the closest con is Rocky Mountain Fur Con. This will most likely be my first and I was wondering if it's any good or if I should just try to save up enough to go to anthrocon. Any help would be supper appreciated I'm new to the fandom and fell a little lost. There are a lot more cons than I thought.


----------



## Tica (Dec 19, 2013)

This was posted in October... It's now December... and RMFC isn't until next August. So I hope this doesn't count as a necro.

YES RMFC IS TONS OF FUN! The group of furries in Colorado Springs/Denver area are a great bunch and tons of them are my friends IRL and on FA. You should definitely go if you have a chance. I went myself in 2011 and 2013 and had a blast both times.


----------



## Nashida (Dec 19, 2013)

I was gonna ask a similar question myself so I'm glad this was mini-necroed. I found out my new employer has me heading to Denver for training and I finish right around that time, so figured I'd pay it a visit while I was already out there.


----------



## Troj (Dec 19, 2013)

RMFC is great! I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Trellwolf (Dec 20, 2013)

I went to the most recent one. I got a little overwhelmed since I'd never been to a con before but overall it was fun. I was only there for one day though.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 21, 2013)

I have heard nothing negative about RMFC as of yet. Its a con Ive been wanting to go to for awhile. Aside from Rainfurrest its one of the cons on my furry bucket list.


----------



## mysticfyre (Feb 2, 2014)

I've heard awesome things too, and this year will be my first time going!


----------



## Misanthropist (Feb 3, 2014)

I've heard countless testimonies for people to go to smaller cons before bigger cons.  There are always going to be some bumps at any sort of convention, smaller ones much fewer than the larger ones no doubt.

In any case, ALWAYS HAVE PEOPLE TO GO WITH OR BE SURE YOU ARE SUPER SOCIAL AND MEET PEOPLE.  Just sitting around in a con all alone isn't a very fun way to spend the weekend.  Go out meet people, meet up, go to the [smaller] con, and have a good time.  Anthrocon isn't going anywhere, not for a while.


----------



## RaddaSham (Feb 9, 2014)

First one for me as well!
Absolutely CANNOT wait!


----------



## mysticfyre (Feb 10, 2014)

Maybe we should meet up, Radda! Or maybe that's a bad idea because we're new and have no idea what's going on?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 10, 2014)

I've only heard good things about RMFC and I would suggest that you go to the closest place to you for your first con just to make sure you like it. If you do, then you can start thinking about traveling.


----------



## RaddaSham (Feb 10, 2014)

Regardless of if I know what's happening or not I'm suiting up and am gonna have a blast ^_^ 

after the 15 hour drive that is lol


----------



## Mazz (Feb 10, 2014)

I went last year it was fun, it's a small con so good for a first. Lots of bad ass artists in the dealers den.


----------



## mysticfyre (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm about an hour from it, so it will be just a day for me. I'm just a little nervous because I don't know any other suiters in person yet.


----------



## RaddaSham (Feb 11, 2014)

Just be open and social  your bound to meet some great people that way.


----------



## Staggard (Feb 19, 2014)

I remember going to the aurorafurs meetups back like.. a few years ago.  Great group of people!  And I've attended RMFC and I kinda liked the smaller feel of it.  Always remember that there will be kinks with 'newer' Cons, but the look and feel of RMFC was a fun experience for me.  They had 1000+ people last year, and it's most likely going to keep growing.

Sans a few issues I've had with them so far, I'm keeping my table registration and expect a fun year this one!


----------



## Xiz (Mar 30, 2014)

I grew a pair and went to RMFC last year, and for the time I went, it was a lot of fun. Now, I knew literally 0 people and felt like I was missing half of the fun, but hey... it was worth it. I got to know a few cool cats out there. I think I will be attending next year as well. Perhaps I should room with random people and see how that goes just to really throw myself within this community. Perhaps...


----------

